
New Tesla product line – not a car – will be unveiled on Thurs 8pm, April 30 - cezarywojcik
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/582581865682350080
======
RyanCooley
My guess is that this will be the home battery line that Musk teased on the
conference call in February. At the time he said they were likely to be
unveiled "in the next month or two."

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2015/02/12...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2015/02/12/this-new-tesla-battery-will-power-your-home-and-maybe-
the-electric-grid-too/)

~~~
jjulius
Yeah, that was my gut reaction, too.

------
15155
Please be a motorcycle...

~~~
jannotti
There are several electric motorcycles that look pretty good. Google around. I
forget which I thought were best (and I'm not knowledgable enough about
"normal" bikes to be a great resource anyway).

~~~
15155
Brammo, Zero, both good.

Mission Motorcycles are an SF favorite, but are outrageously expensive.

